# Ship furniture or not.?



## Ashbl (May 23, 2012)

We will be moving down under...hopefully in 6 or so months depending on my visa. We are currently debating on shipping our furniture or buying in Australia. Does anyone have advice or experience with this? Which is the best way to go?


----------



## waudy10 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi... We was in the same situation.,, but having spoke to our friends in Perth who moved out 8yrs ago and sold there furniture have advised us to ship as much over as we can..... She said furniture is much more expensive and it's the personal feel of your own stuff that's nice x


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would second that - I wish I had shipped a lot more things. I was living in the UAE previously and find that furniture is a lot more more expensive here. I just paid $3000 for a new sofa in the end of year sales. The same sofa would have set me back around $1000 - 1500 if I had bought in the UAE and just shipped it across. If you already have your furniture and it's still fairly new, then ship it across - you'll save a small fortune, even when you add shipping costs to the equation.

Even if you have a wait a while for it, you can rent the basics until your furniture arrives.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I would third that :lol:

In my opinion, the quality of most furniture here is awful so ship as much as you can.

Dolly


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

Dolly said:


> I would third that :lol:
> 
> In my opinion, the quality of most furniture here is awful so ship as much as you can.
> 
> Dolly


I never had 'shipping furniture' in my TODO list. I guess I have to add that too.

Anyone from India who actually did this? Experiences please.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rvijaysubs said:


> I never had 'shipping furniture' in my TODO list. I guess I have to add that too.
> 
> Anyone from India who actually did this? Experiences please.


You need to weigh it up properly. If your furniture is on its last legs and will need to be replaced in the next 6-12 months, then you are better off buying it here - no point shipping something over and then chucking it all out - but if everything is fairly new, you should consider it, particularly if you can get a couple more years out of it.

Things are expensive in Australia, so if you can get something cheaper from back home, you should give the idea of shipping some thought as in the long run, it may work out cheaper to ship everything to Australia as opposed to buying new. Yes, you can buy secondhand furniture or even cheap brand new furniture but if you are looking for something that will last, then you're going to have fork out a few grand!

I bought my sofa in the end of year sales, where most places are offering up to 50% off and still paid $3000. Without the large discount, I would still be saving right now to be able to afford the sofa! I guess I got my timing right but imagine if you move just after the sales - the option of waiting a year to benefit from cheaper prices may not necessarily be there.


----------



## ninawill (Jul 10, 2012)

I sold all my furniture back home and bought new out here, yes it was extremely expensive. Much more than I expected by a long shot, but I just thought, new life, new country, new start, new furniture. And since then I have not regretted it. But yes, very expensive so I would only recommend doing what I did if you have some substantial finances behind you.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> I just paid $3000 for a new sofa in the end of year sales. The same sofa would have set me back around $1000 - 1500 if I had bought in the UAE and just shipped it across.


oh my goodness! lolol, and I just bought a brand new large sofa for $399 on a 4th of July sale


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> You need to weigh it up properly. If your furniture is on its last legs and will need to be replaced in the next 6-12 months, then you are better off buying it here - no point shipping something over and then chucking it all out - but if everything is fairly new, you should consider it, particularly if you can get a couple more years out of it.
> 
> Things are expensive in Australia, so if you can get something cheaper from back home, you should give the idea of shipping some thought as in the long run, it may work out cheaper to ship everything to Australia as opposed to buying new. Yes, you can buy secondhand furniture or even cheap brand new furniture but if you are looking for something that will last, then you're going to have fork out a few grand!
> 
> I bought my sofa in the end of year sales, where most places are offering up to 50% off and still paid $3000. Without the large discount, I would still be saving right now to be able to afford the sofa! I guess I got my timing right but imagine if you move just after the sales - the option of waiting a year to benefit from cheaper prices may not necessarily be there.


Is shipping of wooden furniture allowed?


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Is shipping of wooden furniture allowed?


Can anybody tell if wooden furniture is allowed through immigration if sent through a shipping company? Thanks!


----------



## AArshad (Apr 24, 2012)

wodden furniture is allowed, as long as it is clean and dust free. only cane and wicker stuff or unpolished or untreated wooden things are not allowed. I believe shipping stuff would be cheaper even if you are buying the best quality new things back home,


----------

